# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  تحلیل هارمونیک در فضاهای متقارن

## yalda218

سال 2013 | 326 صفحه | ISBN: 9781461479710 | 6 MB | 


*دانلود کتاب*


*

معرفی:* کتاب منحصر به فرد “تحلیل هارمونیک در فضاهای متقارن” یک معرفی از تحلیل هارمونیک در ساده‌ترین فضاهای متقارن یعنی فضای اقلیدسی، کره، نیم صفحه پوانکاره می‌باشد.
این کتاب برای دانشجویان فارغ‌التحصیل مبتدی در رشته ریاضیات یا محققان رشته فیزیک یا مهندسی طراحی شده است.
کتاب پیش رو با سبکی غیر رسمی نوشته شده است و بر انگیزه، نمونه‌های ملموس، تاریخچه و مهمتر از همه کاربردهای این موضوع در ریاضیات، آمار، فیزیک و مهندسی؛ تاکید دارد.

 برگ‌های کتاب به منزله بالهایی هستند که روح ما را به عالم نور و روشنایی پرواز می‌دهند. "فرانسوا ولتر"

----------


## SonaMi

مرسی خیلی خوب بود ... لازم داشتم 

یه نکته : کتاب  به زبان انگلیش میباشد

----------


## yalda218

> مرسی خیلی خوب بود ... لازم داشتم 
> 
> یه نکته : کتاب  به زبان انگلیش میباشد


خواهش می‌کنم
بله انگلیسی هست.

----------

